# تعليم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية والمحادثات



## مايا عجور (26 مايو 2012)

تعليم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية وكيف تجرى محادثة





اصدقائي فى المنتدى الكرام احضرت لكم اليوم مجموعة من الكتب والفيديوهات 

والبرامج المساعدة فى تعليم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية





طالما أن كل مهارة تترتب عليها مهارة أخرى, إذاً فكل المهارات الأربع مهمة, فهناك دراسة أثبتت أننا أثناء التواصل مع الناس 

نسمع بنسبة 40% ونتحدث بنسبة 35% من إجمالي وقت الحوار وباقي النسبة تتوزع بواقع 16% من التواصل نكتسبه من 

القراءة, و 9% من خلال الكتابة.

فا ارجو الاهتمام كل الاهتمام بالمحادثات وتطبيقها فى حياتنا اليومية





تعليم اللغة الانجليزية والمحادثات​


----------

